# Wyndham Bonnet Creek Maintenance Fees



## strackfam (Mar 14, 2010)

What is mf for bonnet creek?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2010)

strackfam said:


> What is mf for bonnet creek?



For UDI points and taxes but NOT including FSP fees, $4.65/K


----------



## strackfam (Mar 14, 2010)

*wow*

 so new to this, better keep reading!!  I don't even know all the acronyms yet!  Thanks for replying though,  I better figure out exactly what I'm asking first!


----------



## strackfam (Mar 14, 2010)

*buying options*

So 89$ a month for 243,000 points is high?


----------



## Culli (Mar 14, 2010)

strackfam said:


> So 89$ a month for 243,000 points is high?



Unless I did my math wrong that is $4.40 per 1k pts.  If you go resale anything under $5.00 per 1k is pretty good, that is always my target.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 14, 2010)

Culli said:


> Unless I did my math wrong that is $4.40 per 1k pts.  If you go resale anything under $5.00 per 1k is pretty good, that is always my target.



You have to remember the real estate taxes for the FL resorts are not included in the MF's. I believe they are billed separately.


----------



## strackfam (Mar 14, 2010)

*yep*



Twinkstarr said:


> You have to remember the real estate taxes for the FL resorts are not included in the MF's. I believe they are billed separately.



It said 130$ for 09 taxes paid.


----------



## Culli (Mar 14, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> You have to remember the real estate taxes for the FL resorts are not included in the MF's. I believe they are billed separately.



Good pt, I figure mine as everything, regular MFs, taxes, and other FSP annual fees.  I take whatever I owe into account........not if I have to spend extra for transactions or HK credits just the annual amount.


----------



## strackfam (Mar 14, 2010)

*Luv u guys!!*

Thanks so much to all for responding!  I'm a newbie.   Stayed at BC last year and loved it.  Rented points this year, going easter week (teacher time ) only time can go.  Found resale for just under total of 3000, (with all the costs added in there) with 243000 unused 09 points good until sept. 89$ a month mf, taxes were 130$ last year.  Does this sound normal?


----------



## Culli (Mar 14, 2010)

strackfam said:


> Thanks so much to all for responding!  I'm a newbie.   Stayed at BC last year and loved it.  Rented points this year, going easter week (teacher time ) only time can go.  Found resale for just under total of 3000, (with all the costs added in there) with 243000 unused 09 points good until sept. 89$ a month mf, taxes were 130$ last year.  Does this sound normal?



As long as you determine the seller is good (lots of articles on this site about how to determine) and you feel comfortable with the ownership it sounds good to me.  That is still under $5 per 1k and Bonnet Creek is a newer resort still selling so you will pay a premium for the points over other resorts resale.  

Other know more about booking windows (aka ARP) of 13 months than I do but being a new resort I assume all UDI so you should get that window for any time you want to book   I really have not looked much into ARP because I just bought the cheapest points with lowest MF's and I really don't care about a particular place for a specific time period.  Keep in mind the resale transfer will take from 2-6 months so you have 243k pts you have to use, you can't bank them.  You can put them into RCI, again many threads that you should read up on about RCI deposits.

Good luck, it takes research, patience and a leap of faith but resale has a large upside.  It is for some people who don't mind doing the research, the people who don't like doing it shouldn't own timeshares!


----------



## strackfam (Mar 14, 2010)

*Thanks Culli!*

Thanks for building my confidence a bit.  Have wanted a TS for a while, Love Disney, DVC too much $$, BC makes me happy!!   Can't find anything negative on the seller so far, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2010)

Somethings sounds a little bit out of whack, probably lumping numbers together to get the monthly figure.

I pay $3.95/K MF
        $0.70/K taxes
        $0.53 FSP (or Club Wyndham Points or whatever they call it now)

I paid on 300K: $1,185 for MF, $210 for taxes, and $159 on Club Fees for 2010.

So I think they have the MF too high, or they are bundling in FSP fees.  They also sound like the taxes are too low.

There were no changes in fees from 2009 to 2010.


----------



## strackfam (Mar 14, 2010)

*hi Sandy*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Somethings sounds a little bit out of whack, probably lumping numbers together to get the monthly figure.
> 
> I pay $3.95/K MF
> $0.70/K taxes
> ...



He says yes all fees in the monthly mf.  Does that sound okay??


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2010)

strackfam said:


> He says yes all fees in the monthly mf.  Does that sound okay??



I think that $4.40/K is just slightly low, but only about $0.08/k.  But his tax estimate is also too low, but it is in the ball park.  You can't pay the taxes monthly, they get billed seperately.


----------

